# Chili Dog Nachos



## Raine (Jul 13, 2005)

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]Chili Dog Nachos 

1 tablespoon vegetable oil, 1 turn of the pan 
1 pound ground sirloin 
Salt and pepper 
2 hot dogs, sliced into 1/2- inch pieces 
1 small onion, chopped 
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce 
2 tablespoons chili powder 
2 teaspoon ground cumin 
1 (8-ounce) can tomato sauce 
1 sack yellow corn tortilla chips 
1 sack, 10 ounces, shredded yellow Cheddar 
Sour cream, garnish 
Salsa, garnish 
2 scallions, chopped




[/font]

*Procedure*



Heat a medium skillet over high heat. Add oil then beef, and begin to brown and crumble with a wooden spoon, about 2 minutes. Season with salt and pepper, then add chopped hot dogs and continue browning, another 3 minutes. Add onions and seasonings, Worcestershire, chili powder, and cumin. Cook another 3 to 5 minutes. Add tomato sauce and simmer 5 minutes more. 


Preheat broiler. 

Arrange corn chips on a platter or in a casserole dish. Top the chips with the cooked chili dog topping. Cover the chili dog sauce with cheese. Melt cheese under hot broiler, 2 minutes, until melted and bubbly. Garnish with sour cream, salsa and chopped scallions.



​


----------

